# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Какую версию ухода Иисуса Христа из этого мира кришнаиты принимают как истинную?

## Михаил Горюнков

Существует, по крайней мере, две версии ухода Иисуса Христа из этого мира:
1. Версия Нового Завета: Иисус был унизительно и мучительно казнён через распятие, затем воскрес и вознесся к Богу.
2. Версия Корана: Иисус не был распят, но Бог упреждающе вознёс его к Себе, а вместо Иисуса распяли какого-то другого человека, похожего на него:
“...Аллах наложил печать на них за их неверие, и лишь немногие из них уверовали. Это — за то, что они не уверовали и изрекли на Марйам жестокую клевету, и за то, что они сказали: "Мы убили Мессию, Ису ибн Марйам, посланника Аллаха". Но они не убили его и не распяли, это только показалось им; и те, которые спорят о нем, находятся в сомнении. У них нет об этом никакого знания, и они руководствуются лишь предположениями. Они точно не убивали его: Аллах вознес его к Себе. Аллах — Могущественный, Мудрый!” (Коран, сура 4, аяты 155-158).

Какую версию (и исходя из чего, на каком основании) кришнаиты принимают как истинную?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вайшнавы не вмешиваются в теологию других религий. Этот раздел создан для того, чтобы обсуждать вопросы межрелигиозного диалога. Обсуждать теологию христианства саму по себе мы не можем в этом разделе. Для этого существуют христианские форумы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Существует, по крайней мере, две версии ухода Иисуса Христа из этого мира:
> 1. Версия Нового Завета: Иисус был унизительно и мучительно казнён через распятие, затем воскрес и вознесся к Богу.
> 2. Версия Корана: Иисус не был распят, но Бог упреждающе вознёс его к Себе, а вместо Иисуса распяли какого-то другого человека, похожего на него:
> “...Аллах наложил печать на них за их неверие, и лишь немногие из них уверовали. Это — за то, что они не уверовали и изрекли на Марйам жестокую клевету, и за то, что они сказали: "Мы убили Мессию, Ису ибн Марйам, посланника Аллаха". Но они не убили его и не распяли, это только показалось им; и те, которые спорят о нем, находятся в сомнении. У них нет об этом никакого знания, и они руководствуются лишь предположениями. Они точно не убивали его: Аллах вознес его к Себе. Аллах — Могущественный, Мудрый!” (Коран, сура 4, аяты 155-158).
> 
> Какую версию (и исходя из чего, на каком основании) кришнаиты принимают как истинную?


Есть цитаты основателя ИСККОН по этому поводу - Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, в которых он исходит из того, что Христос подвергся казни на кресте, соответственно его последователи придерживаются этой позиции.

Вот цитата:

"Иисус Христос был великой личностью - сыном Бога, представителем Бога. Он был безгрешен. И тем не менее *его распяли*. Он хотел дать сознание Бога, но *его распяли*. Такова человеческая благодарность. Люди не смогли оценить его проповеди. Но мы ценим его и оказываем ему глубочайшее почтение как представителю Бога". Наука самоосознания. стр. 155.

----------


## Михаил Горюнков

Mahottsava, спасибо за ответ!  
У меня в продолжение темы ещё такой вопрос. Кришнаиты, насколько мне известно, считают Иисуса шактиавеша аватарой, т.е. личностью, уполномоченной Богом на выполнение какой-либо особой задачи. Кришнаиты, вслед за основателем ИСККОН Свами Прабхупадой, придерживаются позиции, что Иисус был распят (христианская новозаветная версия). Вопрос: А в ведической кришнаитской истории (я имею в виду то, что есть в ведических писаниях, хрониках, то, что известно о кришнаитских деятелях и т.п.) бывали такие случаи, когда шактиавеша аватара уходил из этого мира столь же мучительным образом, как Иисус? Если бывали, то приведите, пожалуйста, примеры.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Преданный Кришны дружелюбно относится ко всем живым существам. Поэтому здесь сказано, что у него нет врагов (нирваирах). Что это значит? Преданный, обладающий сознанием Кришны, знает, что только преданное служение Господу способно помочь человеку решить все его жизненные проблемы. Он убедился в этом на собственном опыте и потому хочет распространить среди людей сознание Кришны. История знает много примеров, когда преданные Господа проповедовали послание Бога даже с риском для собственной жизни. Всем известен пример Господа Иисуса Христа. Он был распят атеистами и пожертвовал жизнью ради распространения сознания Бога. *Разумеется, только поверхностному наблюдателю может показаться, что его гонители убили его.* Немало аналогичных случаев было и в истории Индии. Можно вспомнить Тхакура Харидаса и Махараджу Прахладу. Ради чего они подвергали себя такому риску? Ради того, чтобы распространить сознание Кришны, а это нелегкая задача. Человек, сознающий Кришну понимает, что причиной всех страданий людей является забвение ими своих отношений с Кришной. Поэтому самое большое добро, которое он может сделать людям, - это освободить своих ближних от всех проблем материальной жизни. Так чистый преданный служит Господу, и Господь через него являет необыкновенную милость даже обыкновенным людям. И можно представить себе, насколько милостив Кришна к тем, кто ради служения Ему готов пойти на любой риск. Поэтому такие люди, оставив тело, несомненно, попадают на высшую планету духовного мира."

Шрила Прабхупада БГ 11.55 (комментарий)

----------


## Михаил Горюнков

> Разумеется, только поверхностному наблюдателю может показаться, что его гонители убили его.


А что это значит? Они убили его тело, но не убили его душу? Или что-то другое? В Новом Завете написано, что на кресте он "испустил дух", а потом через какое-то время воскрес.




> Немало аналогичных случаев было и в истории Индии. Можно вспомнить Тхакура Харидаса и Махараджу Прахладу.


А что случилось с Тхакуром Харидасом и Махараджей Прахладой? Они были шактиавеша аватарами?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Mahottsava, спасибо за ответ!  
> У меня в продолжение темы ещё такой вопрос. Кришнаиты, насколько мне известно, считают Иисуса шактиавеша аватарой, т.е. личностью, уполномоченной Богом на выполнение какой-либо особой задачи. Кришнаиты, вслед за основателем ИСККОН Свами Прабхупадой, придерживаются позиции, что Иисус был распят (христианская новозаветная версия). Вопрос: А в ведической кришнаитской истории (я имею в виду то, что есть в ведических писаниях, хрониках, то, что известно о кришнаитских деятелях и т.п.) бывали такие случаи, когда шактиавеша аватара уходил из этого мира столь же мучительным образом, как Иисус? Если бывали, то приведите, пожалуйста, примеры.


Не уверен, можно ли Харидаса Тхакура называть шактйя-веша-аватарой... Считается, что он был воплощением Брахмы и одновременно уполномочен учить природе Святого Имени. Поэтому наверное можно считать.

Известна история, когда его арестовал мусульманский правитель и наказал его за то, что он повторял Харе Кришна избивать его на 22 рыночных площадях... Когда его палачи после всех издевательств взмолились перед Харидасом, т.е. стали просить, чтобы он покинул тело иначе правитель накажет их, он ушёл из тела, которое выбросили в Гангу... Но через некоторое время он вернулся в тело и продолжал заниматься проповедью... Вот такая история.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А что это значит? Они убили его тело, но не убили его душу? Или что-то другое? В Новом Завете написано, что на кресте он "испустил дух", а потом через какое-то время воскрес.


Скорее всего подразумевается, что демоны или атеисты реально не имеют власти над тем, чтобы причинить вред чистым преданным, если подобная смерть и приходит, то это происходит именно по воле Бога, а не по их воле...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

кроме того, как оказалось Христос не умер, а вознёсся в этом теле...  :smilies: 

в этом смысле правы и Христиане и мусульмане.

----------

